# مؤشرات الاداء في الشركات.........



## Eng.sunya (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*ضروري جدا جدا جدا.............جدا*

السلام عليكم
لتقيم اداء المؤسسات الخدماتيه وما هي االامورالتي بامكاتي اخذها بعين الاعتبار وعمل التقيم على اساسها ارجوا تزويدي بها ان كان بالامكان وذلك للاهميه............
شكرا​


----------



## ok2000 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

اولا : السمعة من خلال طلب قائمة بأبرز عملائهم واخذ بيانات الإتصال لتأكد.
ثانيا:مقارنة اسعارهم مع منافسيهم.
ثالثا:جودة عرضهم لخدماتهم بمعنى هل بطريقة احترافية .
تحياتي,,,


----------



## mhassanien (10 نوفمبر 2009)

من رأي أن الخدمات تقيم من خلال من يتم تقديم الخدمة له فهو أقدر على تقييم من يؤدي الخدمة إن كان قد قام بإسعافه و خدمته في الوقت الذي يشاء أو أنه قد أخذ من الوقت ما لم يكن به فائدة و على كل مراعاة الله عز وجل في العمل و حب العمل لهما تأثير كبير على الإستمرارية و التقدم


----------



## Eng.sunya (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكر ا لكم 
ولكن انا اقصد ما هي مؤشرات الاداء التي لمكن ان اعتمدها في تحليل وضع الشركات الخدماتيه وتقيمها.... ارجوا المشاركه...............


----------



## Eng.sunya (14 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجوا تزويدي في موشرات الاداء في الشركات الخدماتيه التي بناء عليها يمكم تقيم ىالشركه.......


----------



## صناعي1 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

يتم تقييم الأداء باستخدام مؤشرات في عدة مجالات منها:
1- الموارد البشرية



*التّخفيض في عدد أيّام الغيابات للموظف الواحد في السّنــــة*
*ميزانيّة الأجور*
*نسبة وقوع حوادث العمل*
*نسبة خطورة **حوادث العمل*
*عدد أيّام التدريب للموظف في السّنة*
2- مؤشرات مالية



 العائد على الاستثمار
 حجم المبيعات
 النفقات التشغيلية
 الحصة السوقية
 
3- مؤشرات في مجال العمليات



 الانتاجية
 معدل دوران المخزون
 كفاءة خط الانتاج
 نسبة الاشغال
 معدل التعطل او التوقف
 
4- مؤشرات تتعلق برضى العملاء
​


----------



## Eng.Foam (15 نوفمبر 2009)

يمكنك الاستعانة بالوصف الوظيفي للاشخاص المطلوب ان يتم عمل KPIs لهم وذلك سهل جداُ فما عليكي الا ان تطلعي على key accountabilities للوظيفة وعلى اساسها يتم العمل.

مثال : التسويق و المبيعات: 
Brand Awareness within Target Market
Favorable Brand Attitude 
Position within consideration set
Number of people who came in contact with the brand
Brand Pomoters (indicate growth)
Cost / Awareness Point
Price Latitude
Profit Leakage Control


----------

